# Ultra sound found solid Nodule



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

my results:

I have "a good nugget sized nodule" the ENT said. 
Right lobe 4.7 x 1.5 x 2.1 x 2.1cm
left lobe 4.5 x 0.8 x 1.7cm.
In mid pole of the right lobe of thyroid, 
there is a 1.3 x 1.9 x 1.3cm SOLID Nodule. No other nodules are identified.
IMPRESSION: 1.9 CM in the mid pole of right lobe of thyroid. Biopsy is recommened. 
Hes still thinks my throat issues could be from reflux. I dont know? He doesnt think thyroid is too enlarged. What do you think? I have no clue!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's not a small nodule, but it's not huge either. Depending on where it is, it could easily be causing issues with you throat. You'll get that biopsy, yes?


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> That's not a small nodule, but it's not huge either. Depending on where it is, it could easily be causing issues with you throat. You'll get that biopsy, yes?


I thought it was strange they did nt mention how my thyroid itself looked. Maybe it looked good?? Yes I will do biopsy. Im actually less nervous now that i know what it is. I was scared they were gonna say thraot cancer! the mind goes crazy with the unknown!


----------

